# my Chihuahua Heart Ache!



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Last night Fiddle wandered off to up stairs to go for a sleep on my bed, but I had shut the door as I am in the middle of re toilet training, and need to see her all the time.

So, My dad scooped her up to bring her back down stairs and was extra care when he picked her up to not bump the stiches.

As he was trying to put her down, superdog lept out of his hands and onto the floor.

Not shockingly enough, She got hurt. She was really screaming/crying out so we rushed her down to the vet. (My poor sister tho, she was practically in tears just from the noises Fiddle was making)

Took her to the vet and got her leg checked and its all fine. By the time we were leaving she was putting weight on it and just looked a little lame.

But she told me that the impact may have made a bone in her leg "close prematurely" and if so, she will have a short leg. does any one know about this?

55 bucks later and we went home. I hate it when she gets hurt. We all try extra hard to avoid it, but she thinks she is indesrtuctable! its heart wrenching!

My poor dad too, this is the third time Fiddle has had a pretty big crying moment around him. He is pretty much afraid to touch her now!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm sorry your baby got hurt.  They can do the silliest stuff. Did they X-Ray her leg? Without an X-Ray they can't really see what damage, if any, there is/was. I have never heard of what you are mentioning, but that doesn't mean it can't happen. Heather (Zoey's Mom) may be able to give you better insight on it. Heal fast Fiddle.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aw, tell Fiddle to be more careful!!! How scary, Im glad she wasnt more seriously hurt. Dont know about the growth plate thing though, hopefully someone has some experience.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> I'm sorry your baby got hurt.  They can do the silliest stuff. Did they X-Ray her leg? Without an X-Ray they can't really see what damage, if any, there is/was. I have never heard of what you are mentioning, but that doesn't mean it can't happen. Heather (Zoey's Mom) may be able to give you better insight on it. Heal fast Fiddle.


They do! and Thanks. They didnt Xray it because Fiddle didnt flinch or make a sound when the vet was like feeling all the bones and extending her leg. It was like nothing happend? I have to take her back to the vet next monday to get the stiches out and the vet said she will feel over it again even if she is walking fine. 

Im definately thinking of doing a vet nurse course just to save myself from distress and all the consult fees where she ends up being just fine. lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, sounds like she's fine. If they don't find anything on exam, nor did they X-ray her leg, I wouldn't worry about it. Unless they are basing that off a "finding" of some sort, I'm not sure why they even mentioned it.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Aw, tell Fiddle to be more careful!!! How scary, Im glad she wasnt more seriously hurt. Dont know about the growth plate thing though, hopefully someone has some experience.


I sat her down and had a big chat with her last night, she was not impressed when I told her she was not infact a great dane or a german shepheard. But Yeah lol. I have stairs for her any everthing. but apparently jumping is better! Silly Silly girl!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> Im definately thinking of doing a vet nurse course just to save myself from distress and all the consult fees where she ends up being just fine. lol


Please do! We would all benefit from having another expert on the forum


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> Yeah, sounds like she's fine. If they don't find anything on exam, nor did they X-ray her leg, I wouldn't worry about it. Unless they are basing that off a "finding" of some sort, I'm not sure why they even mentioned it.


Just to scare me I'm sure! haha Nah they are really nice, I did not have a cent in my bank and she is letting me pay for it next monday. Few!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Please do! We would all benefit from having another expert on the forum


Lol I wish I had what Heather has, a Vet in the family!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Isnt she lucky?! My fiance's cousin is a vet tech, and her husband is a vet. They opened their own clinic about 2 years ago, it is SO great. Theyre both wonderful, and they give us a very generous family discount. My only complaint is they are about an hours drive away, Heather still has us beat I think.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Isnt she lucky?! My fiance's cousin is a vet tech, and her husband is a vet. They opened their own clinic about 2 years ago, it is SO great. Theyre both wonderful, and they give us a very generous family discount. My only complaint is they are about an hours drive away, Heather still has us beat I think.


Lol I know no one ! HaHa I really need to make some more contacts hey haha


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I know EXACTLY what you are going through with Ziva that girl has jumped out of my arms so many times I keep a harness on her and hold on to the harness, she jumped out of my arms going down the stairs once I thought she broke her leg. Fiddle probably sprained her leg, or just 'jarred' it so it will hurt for a bit, kind of like when you stub your toe. The only time I've seen problems with their growth plate is if they have a bad fracture.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Awww Fiddle your a naughty girl!!!
I am not familiar with that either, I 
would be asking for an x-ray.
Hope she heals fast x


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> I know EXACTLY what you are going through with Ziva that girl has jumped out of my arms so many times I keep a harness on her and hold on to the harness, she jumped out of my arms going down the stairs once I thought she broke her leg. Fiddle probably sprained her leg, or just 'jarred' it so it will hurt for a bit, kind of like when you stub your toe. The only time I've seen problems with their growth plate is if they have a bad fracture.


Thank god. Yeah she usually has a small harness on that is comfy enough for her to sleep in but because of the stiches we took it off! I dont think she gets it tho, later on in the night she was trying to leap off my lap! Its so frusrtating lol 



angelbaby said:


> Awww Fiddle your a naughty girl!!!
> I am not familiar with that either, I
> would be asking for an x-ray.
> Hope she heals fast x


Just saw here at lunch then, she is using it pretty normally. I hope there are no re-po-cush-ions (spelling? haha) from this!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm glad to hear she appears to be OK. Silly monkey!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

glad she is ok poor girl , i haven't had anything like this happen with keona but when i was a teen and had just bought sugar home silly me left her on the lounge , when she tried to jump off she hit her head and was screaming  , i will never forget the sound she was making , was so scary


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

AC/DC Fan said:


> I'm glad to hear she appears to be OK. Silly monkey!


Thanks so much



sugarbaby said:


> glad she is ok poor girl , i haven't had anything like this happen with keona but when i was a teen and had just bought sugar home silly me left her on the lounge , when she tried to jump off she hit her head and was screaming  , i will never forget the sound she was making , was so scary



In the past week there has been alot of Fiddle screaming! The first day home after her spay and on occasion when I tried to pick her up! (I picked her up off the bed and her scream caught me off gaurd and I just let her go and she dropped on the bed, It wasnt far but I felt terrible and cried so much!)
also when she superman'd out of dads arms. Its a horrible noise and it gives me nightmares!


----------

